# Cleaning up after zfs send|recv on my zroot



## woodzy (Jun 25, 2022)

Hi

I recently decided to move my FreeBSD installation onto a new drive. Since I was using ZFS, I achieved this by inserting the new drive, and then using the memstick installer on a USB drive to perform a basic install. After this I dropped to a shell, unmounted all the destination datasets, and then did a ZFS send/recv from the old drive to the new one. After rebooting, I've noticed three annoying issues.

1) I can no longer log into my normal account or root/toor on the console. Instead I get a
message to syslog from the login process:
`pam_acct_mgmt(): Authentication failure`

After changing my password using passwd (lightdm had no trouble logging me into a graphical session), I can once again login to my normal account, but the root account is still not able to be logged into from the console.

2) I don't have my usual /dev/ada0pX in /dev. When I check /dev, I've noticed that for my boot drive, I only have the file for the drive itself, none of the partitions:
`$ ls /dev/ada*            
/dev/ada0`

Upon further inspection, I see that GEOM does recognise the disk as ada0, but the partitions are using some diskid system exclusively (output truncated):

```
$ geom disk list
Geom name: ada0
Providers:

1. Name: ada0
   Mediasize: 1000204886016 (932G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r1w1e3
   descr: WDC WD1003FZEX-00MK2A0
   lunid: 50014ee20cf8f5cd
   ident: WD-WCC3F5ZP44ZU

$ geom part list                   
Geom name: diskid/DISK-WD-WCC3F5ZP44ZU
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 16
fwsectors: 63
last: 1953525127
first: 40
entries: 128
scheme: GPT
Providers:
1. Name: diskid/DISK-WD-WCC3F5ZP44ZUp1
   Mediasize: 272629760 (260M)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
   efimedia: HD(1,GPT,043ee012-f2da-11ec-98d8-0cc47a32d38a,0x28,0x82000)
   label: efiboot0
   type: efi
   index: 1
2. Name: diskid/DISK-WD-WCC3F5ZP44ZUp2
   Mediasize: 4294967296 (4.0G)
   Mode: r0w0e0
   efimedia: HD(2,GPT,046d7551-f2da-11ec-98d8-0cc47a32d38a,0x82800,0x800000)
   label: swap0
   type: freebsd-swap
   index: 2
3. Name: diskid/DISK-WD-WCC3F5ZP44ZUp3
   Mediasize: 995635494912 (927G)
   Mode: r1w1e1
   efimedia: HD(3,GPT,0479807d-f2da-11ec-98d8-0cc47a32d38a,0x882800,0x73e84000)
   label: zfs0
   type: freebsd-zfs
   index: 3
Consumers:
1. Name: diskid/DISK-WD-WCC3F5ZP44ZU
   Mediasize: 1000204886016 (932G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 4096
   Stripeoffset: 0
   Mode: r1w1e2
```
Is there any way I can fix this and get back my normal /dev/ada0p1, etc.?

3) *Finally, the bootloader now requires intervention to boot*. At the point where I can drop to an "OK" prompt, I can see that the bootloader tries to boot from the drive's first two partitions before trying what looks like an incomplete ZFS path, "zfs:freebsd-zroot", and failing to find a bootable partition. In order to boot, I have to issue:
`set currdev=zfs:freebsd-zroot/ROOT/default:
load /boot/kernel/kernel
load /boot/kernel/opensolaris.ko
load /boot/kernel/zfs.ko
boot`
I presume gpart's bootcode option could fix this, but trying to do anything with ada0 just gives me a "no such geom" error, which I'd hazard a guess has something to do with the second issue.

Both the drive whose installation I sent over and the new one are 13.1-RELEASE, though the installation has been upgraded from 13.0-RELEASE. I used a 13.1-RELEASE memstick image to do the basic install then the zfs send|recv. Partition type is GPT, and I'm booting using UEFI. The source drive was encrypted with GELI but the destination is not.


----------

